# Glossybox December 2015 *Spoilers*



## nicolispicoli (Nov 13, 2015)

I just got this email with an "exclusive sneak peek" at December...yes, the spoiler is the box itself  :blink:


----------



## bliss10977 (Nov 13, 2015)

I got that too. They could have at least thrown in one product


----------



## MET (Nov 15, 2015)

Does anyone know when you have to place your order by for December ?  I have a few of the Gilt vouchers I want to use but I don't want to get the November box.  I'm just worried about not placing soon enough and missing the LE box.


----------



## avaisdancing (Nov 15, 2015)

MET said:


> Does anyone know when you have to place your order by for December ?  I have a few of the Gilt vouchers I want to use but I don't want to get the November box.  I'm just worried about not placing soon enough and missing the LE box.


Not sure, but I really wanted the October box (yes, the box itself) and I placed the order on the 2nd of October and got the box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Nov 15, 2015)

MET said:


> Does anyone know when you have to place your order by for December ?  I have a few of the Gilt vouchers I want to use but I don't want to get the November box.  I'm just worried about not placing soon enough and missing the LE box.


According to the FAQ, you need to wait until after the 1st of the month to order that month's box. I don't believe this is a sub that sells out. If you want to wait until a week after the 1st just in case you should be okay. Of course, you could always call them too. I've always been very happy with their customer service.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 1, 2015)

This spoiler picture was posted on Ramblings of a Suburban Mom:


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2015)

Boring! Glossybox eye shadow?  blah.

I just read they've got a new CEO in town at the ol' GB

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/glossybox-appoints-dr-caren-genthner-kappesz-as-new-ceo-559567311.html


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 1, 2015)

For some reason, I can't get the picture to upload, but on the "Peek Inside" link on their website, it shows an MTJ Cosmetics High Definition Mascara.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 1, 2015)

I got the pic's:







Eyeshadow and mascara. Blah I'm bored already. C'mon GB throw something good in there it's says spritzing and glitzing. How about a perfume?


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 1, 2015)

Pearl infused Aubergine eye shadow sounds really pretty to me. I usually look pretty good in purples.

My lashes are this and dark so all I need is help in curling them. However, I am putting together a Christmas box for my sister-in-law and she love glamour makeup. I donated all of my extra mascaras in October so if they ship the Glossybox early enough this month I could really use a mascara. 

I really want to get a second December box, I missed any of the useful deals on Cyber Monday. I hope they run another special soon that will give me at least a percentage of the box price.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Dec 2, 2015)

FULL SPOILERS FROM SNAPCHAT!!!! 






What do you think the Gold Tube and the Coconut thing are? I am thinking lipstick and body butter? Of course, Glossybox does add variation so not everyone will get these.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 2, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> What do you think the Gold Tube and the Coconut thing are? I am thinking lipstick and body butter? Of course, Glossybox does add variation so not everyone will get these.


I couldn't find any with G O on them but could the gold tube be a perfume sprayer? Maybe I just think that because I want it to be an atomizer... although if it was that the break between the lid and bottle part would probably not be in the center. Ah curses! it looks like a lipstick. Still it is an awfully fancy tube. 

Coconut is a bit "wrong season" but I do love the smell of coconut so any coconut scent product would be OK with me.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 2, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Boring! Glossybox eye shadow?  blah.
> 
> I just read they've got a new CEO in town at the ol' GB
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/glossybox-appoints-dr-caren-genthner-kappesz-as-new-ceo-559567311.html


Interesting. I wonder if anything will change?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been hoping for a body butter, so that would be nice. The nail polish color is right up my alley.I'm okay with the eyeshadow shade too. Both the eyeshadow and nail polish are so dark, I wonder if that's a vampy lipstick too.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 2, 2015)

Could the lipstick (or whatever that gold tube with "GO" on it is) be something from the Cargo brand?


----------



## MoniqueMW (Dec 2, 2015)

I have followed this site for a long time, but never taken the time to create an account till now, so here goes, finally. I'm thinking maybe Orogold, even though that's mainly facial creams, nothing in tubes, so not sure.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 2, 2015)

@@MoniqueMW That's a good guess since they've recently included that brand in the holiday box! Or was it the Mother's Day box??

Also... Welcome!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 2, 2015)

Oooh, Orogold is a good guess, and look what I just found on Instagram!

https://instagram.com/p/-yFeS4NAei/

(ETA photo)


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 2, 2015)

So maybe there will be variations of Orogold products then.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 2, 2015)

Okay, I got my box (it comes early to review it).  The gold thing is a lipstick from the brand "Gold Label Cosmetics" ($14).  The thing that says coconut is a sugar scrub from "Simple Sugars".  The scents will vary.  Mine is cranberry.


----------



## MoniqueMW (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for posting! So another lipstick and another mascara. And the other 3 items don't seem very exciting either, at least not for a December box, it's a little boring. I do like the color of the nail polish though.


----------



## Queennie (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes it all does seem a little bit boring. I would love to try that Orogold product though!


----------



## Cupcakes (Dec 3, 2015)

I saw on MSA and Ramblings that they did not receive Orogold in their December boxes.  Hm...


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 4, 2015)

Cupcakes said:


> I saw on MSA and Ramblings that they did not receive Orogold in their December boxes.  Hm...


It is common to have variations. My beauty profile says I favor skin care to makeup, so I am going to cross my fingers and hope I get in my box.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 4, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> It is common to have variations. My beauty profile says I favor skin care to makeup, so I am going to cross my fingers and hope I get in my box.


Glossybox posted in the comments of MSA recently that they do not use the beauty profiles to determine the contents of the box. It's completely random.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 4, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Glossybox posted in the comments of MSA recently that they do not use the beauty profiles to determine the contents of the box. It's completely random.


Is there any company that actually uses them?  The only thing that comes to mind is PSMH giving people Kendra scott necklaces instead of the earrings.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 4, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Is there any company that actually uses them? The only thing that comes to mind is PSMH giving people Kendra scott necklaces instead of the earrings.


I think they are sometimes used when determining a color or shade, if a product in a given month has shade variants. For example, I have blonde hair and fair skin, which I indicate in the profiles, and I tend to receive bb creams and foundations in the lightest shade (with Birchbox) and brow powder in the light shades (Birchbox and glossybox). Unless it's some kind of fluke that I always get the lightest shades sent out that month, I assume they gather that info from our responses to the profiles. 
But that said, I have seen little to no evidence that profiles are consulted in determining preferences of specific products.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 5, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Glossybox posted in the comments of MSA recently that they do not use the beauty profiles to determine the contents of the box. It's completely random.


I will have to find that. Faqs on there website still say: Can you please explain the process from payment to shipment?

[SIZE=.8em]×"...Once we receive payment, an order reservation for your box is put in with the warehouse. We have several variations of GLOSSYBOX each month. The version chosen is based on location, preferences and possible GWP options..."  [/SIZE]

If I can find the comment, I will surely send this quote that I cut and paste from their faqs along with the comment on MSA. I am curious if they will say the comment is not correct, Faqs have never been correct, or if perhaps they have changed the process at some point without changing faqs?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi @

Here is the conversation I had with a rep from Glossybox. It's on the MSA Sept 2015 review page.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 6, 2015)

From MSA comments Sept 2015...


----------



## Emily Thompson (Dec 7, 2015)

I read somewhere that Glossybox has named a new CEO and it's actually based in Germany, so that could be why their verbage is confusing.  Sometimes things are lost in translation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully it'll be better with a new CEO!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 7, 2015)

It  does seem like they are trying to be purposefully vague. To me it does not sound like she is saying anything different than what faqs say, though. What I get from that is that the majority of the questions on the profile are to assess in general what products they should be putting in everyone's boxes. When there are variations, there are probably only a few of the questions on the profile that are used to determine which subscribers will receive each variation. I am quite sure quantity of those variations is an issue as well.

I have often wondered what location has to do with it?  I am not sure if they have more than one warehouse(certain items are only available in certain locations?) and/or if they determine the order boxes are fulfilled by location. What does GWP stand for?


----------



## jenny1973 (Dec 7, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> It  does seem like they are trying to be purposefully vague. To me it does not sound like she is saying anything different than what faqs say, though. What I get from that is that the majority of the questions on the profile are to assess in general what products they should be putting in everyone's boxes. When there are variations, there are probably only a few of the questions on the profile that are used to determine which subscribers will receive each variation. I am quite sure quantity of those variations is an issue as well.
> 
> I have often wondered what location has to do with it?  I am not sure if they have more than one warehouse(certain items are only available in certain locations?) and/or if they determine the order boxes are fulfilled by location. What does GWP stand for?


Gift w/ Purchase


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Dec 9, 2015)

So I waited to use my last Rue La La for the December box, and it arrived yesterday, but wasn't the December Box, I have contacted customer service, but so far haven't heard back.  I am so disappointed.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 9, 2015)

My Glossybox has shipped.


----------



## Emmny (Dec 10, 2015)

Glossybox CS told me to start my 12 month Gilt Membership on the first of December to start with the December box... so I did, and Tuesday, I got another November box. And no response from CS yet :/


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 10, 2015)

Emmny said:


> Glossybox CS told me to start my 12 month Gilt Membership on the first of December to start with the December box... so I did, and Tuesday, I got another November box. And no response from CS yet :/


That's weird- they told me the same thing. I kept checking on the code, because in the checkout it said what your first box would be- it kept saying Nov until Dec 1 and said my first box would be Dec. Hope they sort it out for you


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 10, 2015)

Emmny said:


> Glossybox CS told me to start my 12 month Gilt Membership on the first of December to start with the December box... so I did, and Tuesday, I got another November box. And no response from CS yet :/


That is definitely an error. As long as you waited until Dec 1st and the glossybox website said Dec box at the time you redeemed your 6 or 12 month voucher, you should have gotten the December box as your first box. I am interested to see how Glossybox CS handles it. Please let us know.


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Dec 11, 2015)

I finally got a response today, CS said there was a glitch in the system that sent out the November box, and that a December box will be sent at no charge!  I am happy with that!


----------



## MET (Dec 11, 2015)

Lindahusker said:


> Lindahusker, on 11 Dec 2015 - 10:53 AM, said:I finally got a response today, CS said there was a glitch in the system that sent out the November box, and that a December box will be sent at no charge!  I am happy with that!


That's good news! I had redeemed 4 of the Gilt City vouchers on Dec. 1 (as assured by CS that was the switch over) and the first person has received what sounds like a November box.  Not sure I have the stamina to deal with this for 4 separate boxes.


----------



## Emmny (Dec 11, 2015)

I got the same response as Lindahusker:

"There was an error in our system. You ARE going to receive your December box at no additional charge within (2) weeks. We apologize for the error."

I'm glad they are sending the December box free of charge, but I wish they had reached out in advance regarding this issue, though (since it appears to be widespread). It would have been much nicer to have received a similar e-mail notice in advance, instead of having to contact CS and wait days for a resolution.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 12, 2015)

My Glossybox is here and I got 2 variations. 

The things I got that were the same as reviewer's boxes so far are: The nail polish in the color Feverish. The MTJ mascara, and the Aubergine eye shadow.

 Generally speaking, I do not care for red nail polish, but I really like this deep dark shade of red. I am very sensitive to certain nail polish fumes. Not sure if this one will make the cut yet. I plan to add the mascara to a Christmas gift and it made it here just in time! I haven't swatched the eye shadow yet, but I think it is a good color for me.  

The things I got in place of the sugar scrub and the lipstick are:* EMK Beverly Hills Supra Face Cream .33 oz and LashFood Conditioning Lash Primer .13oz.*

*The EMK Supra Face Cream is really small but since the full size is $142, it's RV is $28.40. I love getting expensive lotions and creams, so I am pretty happy with that.  I like to use the lash primer without mascara. My lashes are very dark and thick but they are also coarse and straight, so the** conditioning lash primer ** helps me soften my lashes before I curl them. I would have to say lash conditioner is my favorite discovery since getting sub boxes. I am really happy to get another one*.


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 12, 2015)

I got my box today same variations as above. Glossybox has really stepped up their shipping. I got this before Ipsy or Birchbox.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mine hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Queennie (Dec 13, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Mine hasn't shipped yet.


Same, I'm a little bit worried now too


----------



## bliss10977 (Dec 13, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> My Glossybox is here and I got 2 variations.
> 
> The things I got that were the same as reviewer's boxes so far are: The nail polish in the color Feverish. The MTJ mascara, and the Aubergine eye shadow.
> 
> ...


I got this variation too. The shadow is really pretty, I wasn't expecting to like it. I like that it's a light purply taupe. I expected it to be less neutral.


----------



## Saiza (Dec 14, 2015)

I haven't received shipping notice yet either, last month I got it fairly early. I'm praying I get the scrub.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 14, 2015)

@@Saiza I really want the scrub too!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm getting my box today. I saw someone on facebook got the hand cream, full size too valued at $18.

I'm curious about my variations. 

ETA: Color me underwhelmed. 





I'm really sad I didn't get the hand cream or the scrub.  I won't use lash primer aka white mascara, this box is just so boring to me.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 15, 2015)

So, my very first month of Glossybox I got two boxes...the January box and some random one a couple of days later.  Thought it was a mistake but I didn't get a December box so I guess my 1 year sub is up.  I kind of wanted the eyeshadow but I don't really think I'll miss Glossybox at all.


----------



## MoniqueMW (Dec 15, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm getting my box today. I saw someone on facebook got the hand cream, full size too valued at $18.
> 
> I'm curious about my variations.
> 
> ...


That facial cream looks super tiny, probably because it's so expensive. I'm hoping to get the hand cream. I don't mind getting the lash primer though. I'm using one from a previous box and I like it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 15, 2015)

MoniqueMW said:


> That facial cream looks super tiny, probably because it's so expensive. I'm hoping to get the hand cream. I don't mind getting the lash primer though. I'm using one from a previous box and I like it.


Yep .33 oz.  It's very expensive, so it better work miracles.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 15, 2015)

A box randomly showed up after all...mascara, shadow, gold label lipstick in private jets, nail polish in feverish, coconut scrub. Should be my last one of I am remembering correctly that it started in January.


----------



## Haley Hayes (Dec 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> A box randomly showed up after all...mascara, shadow, gold label lipstick in private jets, nail polish in feverish, coconut scrub. Should be my last one of I am remembering correctly that it started in January.


did you already use up your glossydots?


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 15, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> A box randomly showed up after all...mascara, shadow, gold label lipstick in private jets, nail polish in feverish, coconut scrub. Should be my last one of I am remembering correctly that it started in January.


Me too! Never got a shipping notice, the box just showed up today. I'm happy I got the scrub! I received the coconut variation. I know some people didn't want coconut in winter, but I live in southern California, so seasons... not really an issue. Maybe they do take location into consideration.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2015)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> did you already use up your glossydots?


I can never get my act together in time to fill out the surveys, so I only have like 100 glossydots.  I was much more motivated to stay on top of reviews for Birchbox since that's real $$ instead of another meh glossybox. 

I guess that random "classic" box the first month was a mistake...when I log into my account it now says I have no active subscriptions.  Hopefully they don't flip me to month to month; I should probably give them a call just in case.  I am ready to be done with this one.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Dec 16, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> Me too! Never got a shipping notice, the box just showed up today. I'm happy I got the scrub! I received the coconut variation. I know some people didn't want coconut in winter, but I live in southern California, so seasons... not really an issue. Maybe they do take location into consideration.


I live in Ohio and got the coconut scrub, but seeing as how it was almost 70 degrees the other day and there is no snow in sight, I am okay with the coconut...it will help me pretend that there is some sun to go along with the warmer weather instead of gray skies and rain. Maybe they should have sent me a hemp scrub, the official scent of Seattle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 16, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I live in Ohio and got the coconut scrub, but seeing as how it was almost 70 degrees the other day and there is no snow in sight, I am okay with the coconut...it will help me pretend that there is some sun to go along with the warmer weather instead of gray skies and rain. Maybe they should have sent me a hemp scrub, the official scent of Seattle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL.

I used the scrub this morning, the scent is very subtle.  I really love this scrub!! It leaves your skin moisturized, but not too oily. This is my favorite Glossybox item in a very long time.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 16, 2015)

All this talk of the scrub makes me really sad I didn't get it. I'm scouring the swapping sources for it.


----------



## sakura33 (Dec 16, 2015)

My variations were the hand cream and a color protecting leave in conditioner. The eyeshadow is a lot prettier in person than in pictures, but not very pigmented. When I swatched it I could barely see it on my skin. I'll try it wet/with a primer.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine is STILL in "pack" mode. They must really be packing those 5 items in a box with reflection and intent.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 16, 2015)

Got mine today! I got the lipstick/scrub combo. My lipstick is pink, a color I don't wear often, but it is REALLY pretty. I got the cranberry scrub. I prefer scrubs for my face, but have never used a sugar scrub on my face. So are they okay/safe to use on the face? I have pretty tolerant skin.


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 17, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> Got mine today! I got the lipstick/scrub combo. My lipstick is pink, a color I don't wear often, but it is REALLY pretty. I got the cranberry scrub. I prefer scrubs for my face, but have never used a sugar scrub on my face. So are they okay/safe to use on the face? I have pretty tolerant skin.


I think it should be fine. I've used sugar scrubs on my face many times without any problems. I think it's really just about the individual ingredients in the scrub and making sure you are not sensitive to any of those. I do wish the product label lists each individual ingredient though!


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 17, 2015)

It's not the most exciting box but I think the box is so pretty. I just can't bear to toss it or recycle it...I must find some way to use it around the house.

The eyeshadow arrived completely smashed and a mess. Customer service has always been pretty responsive but I'll just try to see if I can fix it with rubbing alcohol.

The nail polish color is BEAUTIFUL. It's just so...dark and vampy and perfect for the season. I don't know why, but I like this burgundy more than any other nail polish burgundy shade I've gotten.

I got the lipstick color in "First Class," and although I'm glad that for once, Glossybox didn't send me a hideous beige/brown shade, I wish they had sent me one of the crazy purple shades Gold Label lipsticks has. I think I'm one of the few subscribers who actually _wants_ those colors!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 18, 2015)

greenflipflops said:


> I think it should be fine. I've used sugar scrubs on my face many times without any problems. I think it's really just about the individual ingredients in the scrub and making sure you are not sensitive to any of those. I do wish the product label lists each individual ingredient though!


Ooh! So, I got impatiently curious and googled the whole sugar scrub on the face thing and ended up on the FAQ page of the exact brand that we got in the boxes. They don't necessarily recommend their body scrubs to be used on the face because the granules are more coarse and their face scrubs have different ingredients more aimed toward the use on your face. So, while I am going to ignore their advice against it, that is what they recommend.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Dec 18, 2015)

greenflipflops said:


> I got the lipstick color in "First Class," and although I'm glad that for once, Glossybox didn't send me a hideous beige/brown shade, I wish they had sent me one of the crazy purple shades Gold Label lipsticks has. I think I'm one of the few subscribers who actually _wants_ those colors!


You're not the only one!! I prefer the crazy colors. Although, I'm the type to wear black or turquoise or whatever I can get my hands on that isn't considered normal. But I also like beige/nudes. I'm just not a pink/orange/coral person.


----------



## BreZblue (Dec 18, 2015)

My variations were the Orogold hand cream, which is huge! (2.5 oz), and the De Bruyere red lip gloss which I think was in the October Paris box. This is my second month with glossybox and I am pretty happy with my box.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 19, 2015)

My variation was also the hand cream and red lipgloss...however, my eyeshadow arrived shattered...sent an emai,and photo to CS.


----------



## Alyssa37 (Dec 19, 2015)

My second box via the Gilt City promo arrived in San Diego today (earlier than predicted by shipping tracking).

-Orogold Hand Creme

-De Bruyere Lip Gloss (Red)

-Glossybox Eyeshadow (Glossy Mauve) *arrived broken/shattered

-MTJ High Definition Mascara

-Color Club Nail Polish (Feverish)


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 19, 2015)

I still don't have any shipping notification, and still in "pack mode.". Is this true for anyone else here?  I'm becoming the teensiest bit nervous. 

I know Glossy tends to be a bit of a sluggish delivery, but it seems like most folks have already received boxes, or at least shipping notice.


----------



## MoniqueMW (Dec 20, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I still don't have any shipping notification, and still in "pack mode.". Is this true for anyone else here?  I'm becoming the teensiest bit nervous.
> 
> I know Glossy tends to be a bit of a sluggish delivery, but it seems like most folks have already received boxes, or at least shipping notice.


I received shipping notice 2 days ago now and my box is scheduled to arrive on the 24th. This is in Texas. It's usually not this late for me though, so I don't know what's going on.

I'm a little disappointed that they're sending out the red lip gloss again, since we already received it in the Paris box. I really hope it won't be in mine, we'll see.


----------



## Saiza (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm getting very frustrated with my post office. My little lace box that was supposed to be delivered Friday, it just got to my town today. My Glossybox is supposed to be delivered today, but it hasn't been scanned since the 16th in IN.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 21, 2015)

Saiza said:


> I'm getting very frustrated with my post office. My little lace box that was supposed to be delivered Friday, it just got to my town today. My Glossybox is supposed to be delivered today, but it hasn't been scanned since the 16th in IN.


I know everything is behind or slow for me too because of the holidays. My UPS guy even worked overtime yesterday (Sunday) making deliveries because they are so backed up.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 21, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I know everything is behind or slow for me too because of the holidays. My UPS guy even worked overtime yesterday (Sunday) making deliveries because they are so backed up.


I saw the UPS truck driving around yesterday too. I don't think I've ever seen the UPS truck driving around on a Sunday. I heard on the news that Fedex is having a record breaking amount of deliveries this year so I would assume UPS would have the same if not more. I see the UPS truck around more than I see the Fedex truck.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 21, 2015)

Mine still hasn't shipped. I saw on their Facebook that someone had received a message from CS that refunds were being issued due to "running out" of December's box. I'm not taking that too seriously, since refunds aren't Glossy's style - once they run out, they default to the historically shitty "classic Glossybox." I did send send them a message, but so far all I've gotten is a automatic "due to high volume" response.

I'm on a recurring monthly sub - I didn't subscribe partway through the month, so I don't know what the hold up with mine is...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Dec 23, 2015)

My December box has been in “pack” mode since December 2, I sent a message inquiring as to its status. Here was the response:

"Hi _____,

Thanks for writing in!

Unfortunately, it seems this edition is on back-order, as our warehouse is waiting on stock replenishment due to holiday delays from our vendors. Sadly, we do not have a time frame yet of when this will be completed.

Do you wish to wait for the December box or would you prefer a refund for this order?"

Meanwhile, people who just signed up in December have gotten their December boxes. I don't love the variations with this sub, but what really gets me is having to worry every month if I'll actually get the box I paid for, or if horseshit like the above will happen. This is what led me to quit back in April, and I'm wishing I hadn't resubbed. Gilt City deal or no, the anxiety about actually getting the box with this sub is not worth it.


----------



## MoniqueMW (Dec 24, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> My December box has been in “pack” mode since December 2, I sent a message inquiring as to its status. Here was the response:
> 
> "Hi _____,
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. You would expect them to have a pretty good idea of knowing ahead of time how much to order from their vendors by now.

I received my box yesterday and it was a very good one. One of the better variations I've seen so far.

- The nail polish

- MTJ mascara

- Orogold hand cream (smells great)

- Glossybox eye shadow

- Hair conditioner.


----------



## prettycat33 (Dec 24, 2015)

I just got my box and i received the oro gold hand creame, which is large and the red lip gloss. I was really hoping for the scrub since i have so many hand creames and unfortunately i cannot wear the lip gloss, nor have anyone i know who would wear it. The rest if the box is being put up for swap. The box itself is lovely, i plan to use it for gifting.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 29, 2015)

My surveys are up for December and the holiday box, but as usual they're full of errors, they're impossible to answer with the choices they have available and some surveys don't load, others don't register that I've completed them. 

But, on the plus side, no questions about our cats this round.


----------



## Alyssa37 (Jan 4, 2016)

My replacement eyeshadow arrived! And intact this time! Woot woot!


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 4, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> My December box has been in “pack” mode since December 2, I sent a message inquiring as to its status. Here was the response:
> 
> "Hi _____,
> 
> ...


To follow up: due to holiday family events, I didn't respond to Glossybox's FB message (above) right away, so they sent me a second message on Dec 26th, reiterating the above and asking again if I wanted a refund, or to receive a different box. This time I responded right away, and requested a refund. I never heard back, so I sent my request again on Dec 30th. The refund hasn't shown up on my bank statement, and then today I received a shipping notification. I highly doubt the January box is shipping out this early, so they must have ignored my response and gone ahead and shipped out a December box.

I guess Glossybox honors its European origins with its existential approach to customer service.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 11, 2016)

On Friday Jan 8 I FINALLY got my December box. I really don't know what the "back order" story was all about, since I seemed to have pretty much the same things everyone else did. I contacted CS and they said that their stock had been replenished and they had sent out the box that had been intended for me "based on my profile." Whatever.

It contained:

The Glossybox eye shadow (surprisingly unbroken)

The MTJ mascara

The color club nail polish (great color, but it chipped majorly within 48 hours, even with base and top coat)

Orogold hand cream (meh- Orogold is such a sketchy company. I don't want products from them!)

Florapy sheet mask in arnica rose. (I received the same sheet mask, same scent, in the November box.)

The repeat product makes me a bit skeptical that this was my "intended" box - more likely it's what they had still in the warehouse! At least the sheet mask is something I like/will use.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 11, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Orogold hand cream (meh- Orogold is such a sketchy company. I don't want products from them!)


Ooh, this intrigues me.  Will have to google (but am interested in personal experiences too).  Always good to get a heads up on the sketchy companies because I am the worst and don't go out of my way to look into stuff unless someone says something.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 11, 2016)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH I didn't know they were related to Dead Sea Cosmetics.  'Nuff said.

[edit: never mind, they updated the article I was reading to say they weren't related.  so I will stop live posting my research, haha]


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jan 11, 2016)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> On Friday Jan 8 I FINALLY got my December box. I really don't know what the "back order" story was all about, since I seemed to have pretty much the same things everyone else did. I contacted CS and they said that their stock had been replenished and they had sent out the box that had been intended for me "based on my profile." Whatever.
> 
> It contained:
> 
> ...


What is sketchy about Orogold?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 11, 2016)

KDramasinPajamas said:


> What is sketchy about Orogold?



This is the post I was reading (very interesting comments section) but I also want to know what @@Jay.Aitch.Gee was referring to. 

http://marga.voxpublica.org/2012/08/oro-gold-cosmetics-scam/


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 11, 2016)

lauradiniwilk said:


> This is the post I was reading (very interesting comments section) but I also want to know what @@Jay.Aitch.Gee was referring to.
> 
> http://marga.voxpublica.org/2012/08/oro-gold-cosmetics-scam/


Agrh! Those dead sea company folks are in my mall they're relentless! 

The girls get the military men all the time, sit them down, spread their legs and stand in between them applying lotions and crap to their faces, hands, arms whatever.

They are constantly saying "let me ask you something....something for you..." while they shove samples in your hand/face.

The funny thing is, I work at the mall part time on the weekends, but I frequently go to the mall during my regular work day since it's walkable and starbucks is there and Nordstrom's cafe and whatnot. When these people see me in my "regular" work attire they won't leave me alone, samples and let me ask you somethings and blah blah blah....

When I'm there on the weekends wearing my apron from my retail gig, they don't even look at me, they literally change directions and try to approach someone else. I've teased them.."what you don't want to talk to me today? Just yesterday you wanted to give me a sample?"

They once asked my coworker "Hey, do you like your pimples?"  God help anyone of them who asks me that, my response would be: "Do you like your teeth in your head?"


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Jan 11, 2016)

@@lauradiniwilk, @ - well, since you asked...buckle up and make sure you pee ahead of time, it's a long one!

There are many issues, but the most unethical is the sales tactics the employees are instructed to use, and the bait-and-switch refund policy.

 I had read some things about the company back when Glossybox sent out some other Orogold product (I think March 2015?), and then a few months later, an Orogold store opened in a casino nearby (where my husband works, so I’m there frequently).   

(And they totally are related to the Dead Sea/Seacret Spa companies. There’s a Dead Sea kiosk in the same casino, and an “Adore Cosmetic Organic Innovations” (absolutely NOT organic) and the same salespeople work at all three, and all three places operate exactly the same way. )

I’d read about people’s experiences in multiple places online, but since I’m an empiricist and am strong willed, I decided to try them out myself in the casino. Seriously, I felt like I was in a play – it was just like the online BBB complaints said. A salesperson stands outside, offering free samples, and then once I reached out to take the sample, she grabbed my hand and asked me to come inside the store so she could show me something “crazy.” Yes, crazy, apparently. Then I’m in a chair and she’s smearing something around my eye and giving me back-handed compliments: “you have such lovely skin, but it’s important that you take care of it with the best products.”  Another sales associate got involved, this one a VERY attractive male (the woman was attractive too – it seems all the salespeople are), and he kept talking about how my skin might look nice NOW, but that would change once I got older – “wait until 30” he said, which was hilarious, since this happened a week after I turned 34 (but I do look young, and that day I had pink hair extensions in, so I probably looked even younger). I didn’t say how old I was, I just went along with it. And maybe they knew I was past 30, but flattery was part of their tactic. Anyway, together, they did the hard sell, kept showing me different products, and asking me about the products I currently used. I purposefully dropped luxury brand names: Tatcha, Dior, Elizabeth Arden; all of which the Orogold sales team summarily dismissed as “bad” for my skin. First they wanted to sell me a cleanser and face cream set for $290. When I said there was no way I could afford that, the man immediately dropped it down to $99, winked at me and said “student discount, right?” I still said no, and then they started throwing in various “offers” of masks, scrubs, eye creams, until supposedly I would be getting over $4,000 of product for $765.  There were no prices on the products or prices listed in the store. As much as I love discounts, that immediate and drastic price-dropping was a red flag - reputable stores have prices somewhere, and they don’t suddenly offer 80% discounts.

I should also add that he had previously demonstrated an exfoliator on my hand, showing me all the “dead skin” that came off (undoubtedly the glue trick), but since exfoliating my hand he was still HOLDING ONTO IT. He was very flirty, saying he wouldn’t give this deal to anyone, but that he liked me, liked my skin, and wanted me to stay “beautiful,” so he would give me “his employee discount” (no longer the “student discount” I guess), and kept punctuating all these compliments with little squeezes of my hand. The woman kept chiming in, verifying that he never gives discounts, that he must really like me, etc. And all this time I was still seated in the damn chair, while they stood in front of me. When I would attempt to stand up, they would ease me back into the chair, claiming they had “one more product [they] knew would change my mind.”  I stuck to my no’s, but I can totally see how someone gets pressured into buying the products – stuck in the chair like that, I felt strangely like a hostage, and all the hand-squeezing  flattery started to take a turn – the woman started intimating I was too cheap, while the man said that my acne scars and lines would “only get worse” (so much for my being “beautiful,” lol), and then, the worst, they started to accuse me of wasting THEIR time – that they allegedly lost all these other potential sales because TWO associates had been demonstrating products for me.

Now, listen: I’m pretty outspoken, I’m a performer, and I generally am not nervous about asserting myself, but my heart was pounding and my palms were sweating heavily by this point, and I honestly considered buying the cheapest product JUST SO I COULD LEAVE. I fortunately didn’t, but I basically had to run out of the store while they were shouting after me. I can see how the people get suckered in to buying thousands of dollars in the situations I’ve read about online. Then when the people try to return the product, the employee supposedly takes out from behind the register a little sign that says “no refunds, exchanges only” and tells the customer it’s their fault for misunderstanding.

At the danger of making this post even longer, a few weeks after that, I had a similar experience with Adore Cosmetics at the same casino. The samples, asking me into the store to show me something “crazy,” the attempt to smear something around my eye – all EXACTLY the same. It was less high pressured than Orogold though, in part because there was just one salesperson, and before she could smear the stuff on my eye, I ducked away and asked what was in it, claiming I had allergies to many products. She told me it was “impossible” to be allergic to anything by Adore, that it was all “100% organic.” Right, because no one has ever been allergic to something that grows in nature….I got out of there after that. From looking up Adore products online, they are most certainly not 100% organic, so there’s that.

When I go to the casino now, I purposefully walk on the other side of the store fronts, but I see them doing the same thing with the samples and the “crazy” demonstration to other unsuspecting customers. If it’s not busy, the person with the sample basket will call out to me to come over, that they have a “gift” for me. By the way – the “gift” sample at both places, and at the Dead Sea kiosk, is a tiny foil of hand cream.

I can’t say anything about the products’ effectiveness, but the sketchiness of the sales tactics I’ve both experienced and read about are enough for me to want to avoid this company.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 11, 2016)

I ended up resubbing to this and got the box on Saturday. I thought my sub would start in January but I guess it didn't. I was excited to try the Orogold hand cream (and didn't know any of this back story about them so thank you all for posting!) until I read the ingredients. I'm not interested in using a hand cream with pertoleum in it or anything similar. I know it's a common cosmetic ingredient or at least used to be but these days I thought they didn't use it much anymore. The hand cream did say "Made in Japan" which was surprising. The scent was ok.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow thanks so much for sharing your story @@Jay.Aitch.Gee!!! I had hit reply on my reply and didn't see your post until now. You were right about the peeing. Should have gone before reading. Now I'm dying!!! Thanks again for the amazing story. It's amazing that there are companies out there like that. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 12, 2016)

@@Jay.Aitch.Gee Wow, what a creepy experience!


----------



## Haley Hayes (Jan 12, 2016)

Reija said:


> I ended up resubbing to this and got the box on Saturday. I thought my sub would start in January but I guess it didn't. I was excited to try the Orogold hand cream (and didn't know any of this back story about them so thank you all for posting!) until I read the ingredients. I'm not interested in using a hand cream with pertoleum in it or anything similar. I know it's a common cosmetic ingredient or at least used to be but these days I thought they didn't use it much anymore. The hand cream did say "Made in Japan" which was surprising. The scent was ok.


I like to be environmentally responsible but I have to admit that I use 100% petroleum jelly on my feet. In my defense, it was at the recommendation of my doctor and at times, it is the only thing that will keep the soles of my feet from cracking and bleeding.


----------

